# Baby tegu arrived!!!!!



## burke0000 (Jul 15, 2008)

Well I picked up my extreme giant baby from bobby at the post office this morning. He seems fine and looks awesome. Hes just checkig out his cage still. Dont be to mad at me but I forgot my camera at work so I will try to post pics tonight!


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 15, 2008)

AWWWWW!!! I thought we had a winner!!!! But no pictures!!!


----------



## PuffDragon (Jul 15, 2008)

Mine came in as well. Here's a sneek peek until I take some better pics using my camera and not my cell phone.

1.0






0.1


----------



## Markie (Jul 15, 2008)

Cute! I like the pose in the first pic.


----------



## rule6660 (Jul 15, 2008)

i have to wait till tomarow :hifit :bawl now im sour'd!!! the post office didnt send it to me


----------



## akward_silence91 (Jul 15, 2008)

do you guys know what gender you got, because I have to wait till august to get a male because you can't sex them when their younger.


----------



## PuffDragon (Jul 15, 2008)

Theoretically I ordered 1 male and 1 female. Just by studying them closely it seems to be that way. Bobby probed them and I think I read somewhere that it is about 90% accurate. Only time will tell for sure though. 

They can be probed when young but it is not reccomended unless you are highly experienced. An unexperienced person can easily hurt the tegu in the process. Who are you getting yours from? If they don't know how to probed then I suppose that's why you will have to wait if you want a specific sex.


----------



## shabazz (Jul 15, 2008)

thank u bobby for sending my baby GIANT he got here in great shape. and thanks to Boostfeen for the great little guy he gave me last night, i will put up some pics tonight


----------



## dave (Jul 15, 2008)

My baby "Mongo" Has arrived healthy and active Thanks so much Bobby


----------



## Kharnifex (Jul 15, 2008)

Yay, My baby arrived!! healthy happy and half-tame allready! lol, i think i can speak for most here when saying we love you bobby!

i'll get pics when i get home.

edit: awww, stupid usps, he's favoring one of his hands walking on the back of one of em, i think he hurt it. i seen his fingers moving so i don't think it's broke, but he's kinda dragging it a bit. just the hand, his arm seems fine.

hopefully when i get him home propor and he's comfey he'll be fine.


----------



## olympus (Jul 15, 2008)

CAN U SEE HIM?
























I love mine I missed work just to wait for him and Bobby called me this morning just to make sure I had the tracking number.


----------



## Mvskokee (Jul 15, 2008)

so awesome guys


----------



## pinto24 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey, my baby is already digging??? and looked like he was sleeping under the bedding??? Is he just stressed out from the trip or what??


----------



## akward_silence91 (Jul 15, 2008)

PuffDragon said:


> Theoretically I ordered 1 male and 1 female. Just by studying them closely it seems to be that way. Bobby probed them and I think I read somewhere that it is about 90% accurate. Only time will tell for sure though.
> 
> They can be probed when young but it is not reccomended unless you are highly experienced. An unexperienced person can easily hurt the tegu in the process. Who are you getting yours from? If they don't know how to probed then I suppose that's why you will have to wait if you want a specific sex.



Apparently, Bert Langwerf and his crew can't probe their babies yet because they're too young, but Bobby can do it? I thought Bert had more experience in the field? I already ordered mine but he's coming in august because he only probes them after their green has faded which is kind of sad, but I do want a male.


----------



## angelrose (Jul 15, 2008)

awwwwwwwww, such precious lil' babies. I never had a hatchling. hmmmm, just maybe room for one more lil' sweeeet thing


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 16, 2008)

angelrose said:


> awwwwwwwww, such precious lil' babies. I never had a hatchling. hmmmm, just maybe room for one more lil' sweeeet thing


Where do you keep the six Tegu's you have/or are getting? (3) full size enclosures fill up most of our basement with one more to be built.


----------



## angelrose (Jul 16, 2008)

.......LOL, I just don't have any furniture or beds. I live in an apartment.

no, actually it's only two 8x4x4 's. 1 for the my cols. 1 for my args. and then there is my Angel's castle 6 ft long, something x something. 

and the last female arg. I got I am going to adopt out unfortunately because she goes after my male arg and bites him and you can't wiggle anything if she is out roaming so the girls are very scared of her. and she is my 4 ft. big baby. personally, I think she is a lover.


----------



## Filphfio (Jul 16, 2008)

*Gonzo!*

Finaly got Gonzo yesterday after waiting several months, No toe nips or tail nips. Hes healthy and got some weight to him.


----------



## rule6660 (Jul 16, 2008)

I FINALY got my tegu yesterday!!! I had to drive an hour to another post office. I just couldnt wait for the next day  
here is Aeacus! :roon


----------



## Kharnifex (Jul 18, 2008)

Picks of the little man!

i seen him use his leg so it ain't broke! i'm gonna give him a bath tonight so i can see what kind of motion he's capable of to see of his leg is still bothering him.


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Jul 18, 2008)

i feel like crying, i'm so jealous
it's almost like i need a Chacoan "Extreme" Giant Tegu


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 18, 2008)

KoreanDeathKid said:


> i feel like crying, i'm so jealous
> it's almost like i need a Chacoan "Extreme" Giant Tegu


Ya snooze, ya lose!! Welcome back.

Check your PM's!


----------



## shabazz (Jul 19, 2008)

my little guy had started his 1st shed today


----------



## Mvskokee (Jul 19, 2008)

they are awesome arent they


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jul 21, 2008)

I was getting kinda depressed because boon's head had lost almost all it's green already, but today he finished shedding and it's back!! Not as bright but i'm enjoying it while it lasts :-D


----------



## olympus (Jul 21, 2008)

I decided to change my tegus name from cujo to ripper. A suggestion from my wife. Look how he's doing.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jul 21, 2008)

Nice shed! My boy's tail shed a couple days ago and he just did the body shed today. I have to wait till my friend visits with his digital camera or bite the bullet and buy one of my own soon  .


----------



## burke0000 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey how can you guys hold yours? I can barely hold mine for 2 secs. I keep trying but nothing works.


----------



## pinto24 (Jul 21, 2008)

mine either, it is like he is on crack. I can lay my arm right next to him in his enclosure, but as soon as I touch him he goes ape $hit


----------



## burke0000 (Jul 21, 2008)

pinto24 said:


> mine either, it is like he is on crack. I can lay my arm right next to him in his enclosure, but as soon as I touch him he goes ape $hit



Well Im glad to see that someone else is in the same boat as me!


----------



## pinto24 (Jul 21, 2008)

burke0000 said:


> pinto24 said:
> 
> 
> > mine either, it is like he is on crack. I can lay my arm right next to him in his enclosure, but as soon as I touch him he goes ape $hit
> ...



he is not aggressive, he is just scared. I mean I can lay my arm 1 inch from him, but god forbid I touch him, and he flips


----------



## AB^ (Jul 21, 2008)

Your guys' tegus will become calmer as they get bigger.


----------



## burke0000 (Jul 21, 2008)

AB^ said:


> Your guys' tegus will become calmer as they get bigger.



Well thats reassuring from more experienced owners.

Thanks


----------



## pinto24 (Jul 21, 2008)

AB^ said:


> Your guys' tegus will become calmer as they get bigger.



I sure hope so, because a big tegu acting like that would be sure to make me soil myself. :fart


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

pinto24 said:


> AB^ said:
> 
> 
> > Your guys' tegus will become calmer as they get bigger.
> ...


Once they get farter (oops, I meant farther!!) up the food chain they get calmer. 

Yes, a 4 foot Tegu going ape $hit could cause some blood loss. I normally have some good scratches on my arms from a couple of 4lb Blue Tegu's & a 9 lb Red Tegu. When they get an idea in their head you can't change it. If they know there's food somewhere, they will keep going back, not caring how many times you turn them around. It gets kind of funny!!


----------



## pinto24 (Jul 22, 2008)

I actually think he is getting worse now. When I tried to touch him today, he started snapping his tail at me and arching his back. When he does this should i just leave him alone or what?


----------



## olympus (Jul 22, 2008)

Mine gets a little scared when I reach in the cage too. Just do like Bobby said move slow, don't grab on tight use a loose grip, and be patient.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 22, 2008)

olympus said:


> Mine gets a little scared when I reach in the cage too. Just do like Bobby said move slow, don't grab on tight use a loose grip, and be patient.


And be prepared to get bit a few times until he realizes you're not a threat and the biting doesn't scare you away.


----------



## pinto24 (Jul 22, 2008)

I do move very slow, and I cant even touch him to use the loose grip. It seems the only way to get him would be to grab him, and I will not and have not done that. I am trying to be patient, and let him calm down, but he seems to be getting worse.


----------



## PuffDragon (Jul 23, 2008)

It's seems to me that you expected to have a calm reptile right from the get go? It takes alot of dedication and commitment bro. Just relax and let him come to you. Make sure you have the enclosure where he can see you for most of the day, so he gets used to having someone walk around him.


----------



## pinto24 (Jul 23, 2008)

Ya, I spend as much time around him as I possibly can..I cant tell you how many times my arm has fallen asleep laying it in his enclosure trying to get used to me. Just curiously, how bad woudl it be if a Tegu that size were to bite me?


----------



## PuffDragon (Jul 23, 2008)

Nah it won't be that bad. Better now then when he's 4 ft, which can tear right through your hand. My male is very huffy himself. He will spin, do slight tail whips, arch his back but hasn't offered to bite. It can be a little intimidating but with a little persistence I can get my hand under him (without squeezing) to put him into his feeding bin. On the other hand, the female is such a doll and is completely social.


----------



## pinto24 (Jul 23, 2008)

PuffDragon said:


> Nah it won't be that bad. Better now then when he's 4 ft, which can tear right through your hand. .



Thats what I was thinking. I am just having trouble figuring when to leave him alone and stop trying to pick him up. I dont want to do it to the point to where he hates me, but I am trying to be persistent. But I feel if I keep giving up on him he is going to start thinking that all he needs to do is get a little snappy with me, and that is how to scre me off.


----------



## olympus (Jul 23, 2008)

Like my man puff said it takes time. It all will be worth it a year or two down the road when you have that massive beast as a pet. Ripper has already upgraded to these, look how fat he is.


----------



## pinto24 (Jul 25, 2008)

man...yours all still have lots of green, mine doesn't have jack.


----------



## olympus (Jul 26, 2008)

I want mine to be like yours. I can't wait to get the color like that.


----------



## Aranha (Jul 26, 2008)

aaw babies are sooooo cute! ^^ My baby isnt that much of a baby no more but still a cutie !


----------



## burke0000 (Jul 27, 2008)

Well Ive been sticking my hand in the cage and trying to get him used to me but I still havent had any luck and he still freaks if I get to close. So Ill keep trying.


----------



## pinto24 (Jul 28, 2008)

Well, I ditched the hot rock and put in a beam basking bulb which seems to be working pretty well. I didn't actually take the rock from him....I just unplugged it. He seems to have a connection with the thing


----------



## olympus (Aug 20, 2008)

This is how ripper looks now, my wife bought me this hand to see if it can help in the quest to tame him.


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 20, 2008)

olympus said:


> my wife bought me this hand to see if it can help in the quest to tame him.


LOL!!!!! I don't see any bite marks in it yet!


----------

